# Removal of cervical cerclage w/o anesthesia



## Robinhenry (Apr 8, 2009)

If after 45 days of insertion of cervical cerclage, is removal coded with an E/M or is there is surgical CPT code to use?

Thank you to anyone that can help
Robin


----------



## Beany011178 (Apr 13, 2009)

I believe it is an E/M.


----------

